# Will Sub on Accounts around Bristol CT



## hydroturf (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi, I run a small snow and ice management business in Bristol, Connecticut and I am looking for some additional accounts in the area.

Also, I have a newer one ton (8.5V) I can put in a parking lot if you need support.

If you have anything, feel free to shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck hydro,LMFAO :<) --------- I.A.H.P President---------, Bill L..


----------

